# Essex County 3D Shoots



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank's for the update Bob ! Greatly appreciated.
-Matt


----------



## FarmerPaul (Jun 9, 2005)

Mar 18th AMA (Big Buck) -------Bob is this a shoot and a big buck show ??? Are you shooting ????


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Paul, it is a shoot and they do the Big Buck Sunday at the same time. I think they had a good turnout for it last year. They have rack scoring and vendors.

I have to work so I will not be there.

Paul I will call you as I have some stuff for you.

Bob


----------

